# Post your cities rate. X only.



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

So Nashville is the first city to lose money in 2015. Let's get a record of where we are to start the year. Will be fun for the new drivers getting ready for New Year 2016, they'll be paying Uber .25 cents a mile to haul around their drunk neighbors, let them look back at us whining about breaking even!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

PHOENIX ARIZONA

$2.00 base fare
$0.20 a minute
$1.20 a mile

$4.00 minimum fare
$10.00 cancel fee (after ten minutes)
$1.00 safe rider fee

Gas is below $1.99 everywhere, lowest $1.87.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

3.00 base
1.90 per miles
.20 per minute
7.00 minimum
10.00 cancel
1.00 safe ride

Connecticut


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

Detroit

$1.40 Base
$0.18 Minute
$1.20 Mile

$4.00 Minimum
$5.o0 Cancel - which is never applied anyways
$1.oo Uber Fee (No bother calling it the safe rider fee here)


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonder where the best rates are. So far CT is pretty high.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

San Diego, CA

2.10 base
1.25 per mile
.20 per minute
4.00 minimum
5.00 cancel
1.00 safe ride


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> PHOENIX ARIZONA
> 
> $2.00 flag drop
> $0.20 a minute
> ...


A flag drop is a taxi's minimum fare, in the IE the FD is $2.60, you get in taxi and go across street, the fare may be only $2.60,

Uber's base is not a flag drop, if you get in a uber and just go across street, you pay minimum fare, not a base.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I believe there is a file in the forum with rates.
Dallas market with gas today at $1.80
BASE FARE $0.
$0.17PER MINUTE
$1.20PER MILE
SAFE RIDES FEE$1
MIN FARE $5

CANCELLATION FEE $6


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> So Nashville is the first city to lose money in 2015. Let's get a record of where we are to start the year. Will be fun for the new drivers getting ready for New Year 2016, they'll be paying Uber .25 cents a mile to haul around their drunk neighbors, let them look back at us whining about breaking even!


Dallas Ft worth Uber X rates:
$5.00 minimum $0.17 per minute $1.20 per mile


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I believe there is a file in the forum with rates.
> Dallas market with gas today at $1.80
> BASE FARE $0.
> $0.17PER MINUTE
> ...


Your rates are wrong for DFW


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Palm Springs 

$6 min, 0.20 per min, $2 per mile


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Your rates are wrong for DFW


Wrong? They are from uber dallas page, and seem to match what you posted


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

Philly
$3.00 base
$2.25 per mile
0.30 per minute
$7 minimum
$10 cancellation fee


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Wrong? They are from uber dallas page, and seem to match what you posted


Your $1.80 gas thru me! You are correct with DFW pricing.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I peeked at the rates in some European cities, their KM charges are better than our mile ones....


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I peeked at the rates in some European cities, their KM charges are better than our mile ones....


Yes they are!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The point of this thread was to create a record at a particular time for rates.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Seattle
$1.35 base
$1.35 per mile
$0.24 per minute
$4 min fare


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Orlando FL

$1.20 mile
$0. 13 per minute
$4 min fare
$1 uber fee
$5 cancel fee


----------



## Rosita22 (Sep 6, 2014)

Los Angeles (where we Uber drivers are being SOOOO cheated): 
$0.80 base
$0.21 per minute
$1.10 per mile
$4 minimum
$5 cancellation fee


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Omaha

base .50
miles 1.20
minute .25
min 4.00
cancel 5.00
uber fee 1.00


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

uber had to lower rates to compete with lyft in a large a market as LA.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Can we keep it to the thread topic?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

DC
$2.oo base
$1.25 mi.
$0.25 min.
$5.00 cancel after 5 mins.

If rates are cut again then it's bye bye Uber.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> Omaha
> 
> base .50
> miles 1.20
> ...


You're actually driving on a .50 base? Wow...time to find a new way to waste your free time. I'm almost to that point, lol.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Chicago, Il 

Base... $1.70
Mile... $0.90
Minute .. $0.20
Minimum... $2.70
Cancellation... $5.00
Uber Fee... $1.30


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Chicago, Il
> 
> Base... $1.70
> Mile... $0.90
> ...


.30 of that is a Chicago tax, not added for trips originating in burbs


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Someone already posted DC, I'll add Baltimore (haven't driven there since September):

Base: $1.75
Mile: $1.30
Minute: $0.15
Cancel: $5
Minimum: $4
SRF: $1


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Large said:


> .30 of that is a Chicago tax, not added for trips originating in burbs


I would have to check a few past invoices, but if the trip starts in the suburbs, but end in Chicago or the airport (still Chicago), I think the 30 cents is added.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Columbus Ohio

$0.50 base
$0.22 per minute
$1.30 per mile
$5 minimum
$5 cancellation fee
$1 safe ride fee


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I would have to check a few past invoices, but if the trip starts in the suburbs, but end in Chicago or the airport (still Chicago), I think the 30 cents is added.


Wrong. Did one burbs to city run yesterday... SRF is $1.00


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

As of January uber LA is free, driver must have superior hand/ mouth skills , to stay in the platform, and yes they are taking "glory hole" diameter measurement , I don't know how little it should be to get activated as I RUN AWAY without looking back..


----------



## UberTiger (Jul 29, 2014)

Baton Rouge
2.50 Base
1.60/mile
.35/min
$5 minimum


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Wrong. Did one burbs to city run yesterday... SRF is $1.00


Good to know.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

*Miami*
$1.20 Base fare
$0.20 per minute
$1.25 Per mile
Min fare $5
Cancellation fee $5


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Good to know.


That 30 cents adds up fast as fk


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

How about Uber Minimum Fare and Bus Fare in your City?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SCdave said:


> How about Uber Minimum Fare and Bus Fare in your City?


I'm copying Chicago-Uber's first post and adding in some local transportation options. Chicago has a few in the city as well as the suburbs.

Chicago, Il Uber rates:

Base... $1.70
Mile... $0.90
Minute .. $0.20
Minimum... $2.70
Cancellation... $5.00
Uber Fee... $1.00 suburbs/$1.30 Chicago proper tax
Chicago & suburban Public transportation

Metra (trains from Chicago to suburbs) one-way fares range from $3.35 to $10.25
Pace (Suburban buses) range from $1.75 to $4.25. One time $5 dollar charge for a new rider card. (too many transfers/premium routes to figure out total cost for a ride)
CTA trains/busses range from $2.25 to $5.00. one time $5 dollar charge for a new rider card.

Chicago taxi rates per the City of Chicago Website:

Flag Pull (Base Fare) $3.25
Each additional mile $1.80
Every 36 seconds of time elapsed $0.20
First additional passenger* $1
Each additional passenger after first passenger* $0.50
Vomit Clean-up Fee $50
Airport Departure/Arrival Tax $2
TRIPS TO SUBURBS FROM AIRPORTS: Trips from the airports to all suburbs, except those listed below, are STRAIGHT METER PLUS ONE-HALF the STRAIGHT METERED FARE from the airport to the suburban destination. The following are straight meter:Alsip, Bedford Park, Blue Island, Burbank, Burnham, Calumet City, Calumet Park, Cicero, Des Plaines, Dolton, Elk Grove Village, Elmwood Park, Evanston, Evergreen Park, Forest View, Harwood Heights, Hines VA Hospital, Hometown, Lincolnwood, Merrionette Park, Niles, Norridge, Oak Lawn, Oak Park, Park Ridge, Riverdale, River Grove, Rosemont, Skokie, Stickney, and Summit.

SHARED RIDES FROM AIRPORTS: Two or more strangers may choose to share a ride from a designated airport cab stand to the same destination for a flat rate per person. Shared Ride rates:

From: To: Rate per Person:
O'Hare Airport Downtown $24
Midway Airport Downtown $18
O'Hare/Midway Midway/O'Hare $37
"Downtown" is 22nd Street to Fullerton Avenue, Ashland Avenue to Lake Michigan, and includes McCormick Place.


----------



## NoNameNoGame (Oct 13, 2014)

Richmond:

Base: $1.50
Mile: $1.60/
Minute: $0.20/
$5 minimum


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Ahh. The good old days. Yes it was just a month ago.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

*Toronto

Base... $2.50
KM... $0.80
Minute .. $0.25
Minimum... $3.75
Cancellation... $5.00
Uber Fee... $1*


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Indianapolis - I am including Lyft and Yellow Cab

UberX
Base: 1.25
Mile: .80
Minute: .18
Minimum: 2.25
Cancel: 5.00 (might as well be zero since they rarely honor)
Uber fee: 1.00

Lyft
Base Charge $1.26
Cost Per Mile $1.13
Cost Per Minute $0.23
Cost Minimum $4.00
Cancel Penalty $5.00
Trust & Safety Fee $1.50

YellowCab (rates set by city and are applicable to most cab companies here)
Base: 3.00
Mile: 2.00
Waiting: .40/minute
Extra pax: .65 each


----------



## Qubert (Feb 5, 2015)

Santa Fe:

$2.35 Base fare
$0.30 per minute
$1.85 Per mile
Min fare $5
Cancellation fee $5


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Louisville
$1 base
.15 per minute 
.70 per mile

Oh but wait it gets better!

Lexington
$1 base
.15 per minute
.65 per mile

Lexington, louisville and Nashville are the lowest in the US.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Louisville
> $1 base
> .15 per minute
> .70 per mile
> ...


So is Corpus Christi.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Ugh I thought Travis had it out for KY and Tennessee only


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The point was to get a historical record, was timely because rates dropped immediately after. Thread needs to be locked.

Posting rates now diminishes the record.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacramento

Base ...$1 
Per min wait ... $0.16 
per mile ... $0.95 
min ... $4
cancel ... $5

#chi1cabby - this is a solidarity thing.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Connecticut
Base ... $2
minute ... 0.18
mile ... $1.50
Minimum ... $5.00
Cancel ... $10.00

Lots of the highest paying rides around here are cancelations. Lyft just left CT last week, they had no drivers because their base was only $1 and per mile was $1.10. I tried them for awhile but couldn't make anything and they had no guarantees and their riders, at least around here, never tipped.


----------

